# Barley Twist Routing Project



## classicsparrow (May 16, 2011)

I need to make four legs for an antique pot plant stand ordered by higher authority; these legs have a barley twist component.
Never done this before but have a router lathe available at my club workshop [Richmond Valley Woodcrafters Club Inc], and my Makita router so, initially, saw no problems.
The current problem is I cant buy barley twist bits over 3/4 inch in Australia. Googled the problem and found Amazon sell the bits I need - but not to Australia [must be payback for our current dollar price?].
Can anyone advise me on who, in the world, will sell and post me a 2 inch or 2 and a half inch barley twist router bit?
Thought of making a one-off on a metal lathe but my metal skills are low enough to make this a major project [assuming I could convince someone to let me use their lathe]. I made a mild steel router bit years ago [still have it as a momento] but it leaves a rough finish and does not handle hard woods too well.
Any tips on barley twist technique would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe try 
Magnate


----------



## classicsparrow (May 16, 2011)

Amazon source from Magnate. I think it is Magnate who will not deliver to Aust.


----------



## classicsparrow (May 16, 2011)

Just spent hours experimenting with the router-lathe.
Fluting, even tapered legs, is easy.
Any twisting profiles seem to involve a lot of resetting the drive cable to keep the start point of the router in the correct place.
Also, the indexing plate is not intuitive and any error really stands out on the 'finished' job.
Perhaps there is some formula to solve this problem?
As I have numerous really good standard lathes available I only use the router lathe for fancy work [fluting and or spirals].


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Magnate

this link tells you about their intl shipping policy

great company to deal with


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

This will likely make your big project even bigger, but here goes.

Seeing as how the Craftsman and the similar router lathe from Canada (forgot the manufacturer) are no longer being manufactured, the folks at ShopNotes came out with plans to build a router lathe just this past February 2011 (Vol. 20 Issue 115). I believe it is capable of making barley twists.

Charley


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi will 2nd Doug post, they have the bits you want..
Magnate

Just a note you can buy a new router lathe in your own back yard ,the last time I checked it was about 269.oo us dollars..
Looks like the one below, I think James as one like it and he his in Australia too.
By the way they did not make one in Canada it was a in-port item from over the pond..that's the one I have,it was 100.oo dollar item/tool..and they still make it..

Qty (click for larger image) Product
Number Cutting Diameter Shank Length Shank Diameter Radius Profile Height Price Ships In
Picture of 7557 7557* 3/4" 1-1/2" 1/4" 3/32" & 3/8" 3/32" $26.23 1-2 business days
Picture of 7558 7558 3/4" 2" 1/2" 3/32" & 3/8" 3/32" $27.06 1-2 business days
Picture of 7551 7551 1" 2" 1/2" 1/8" & 1/2" 1/4" $35.12 1-2 business days
Picture of 7554 7554 1-1/2" 2" 1/2" 3/16" & 3/4" 3/8" $40.37 1-2 business days
Picture of 7552 7552 2" 2" 1/2" 1/4" & 1" 1/2" $45.64 1-2 business days
Picture of 7556 7556 2-1/2" 2" 1/2" 5/16" & 1-1/4" 5/16" $56.89 1-2 business days
Picture of 7553 7553 3" 2" 1/2" 3/8" & 1-1/2" 3/4" $71.13 1-2 business days


=========



kp91 said:


> Magnate
> 
> this link tells you about their intl shipping policy
> 
> great company to deal with


----------



## classicsparrow (May 16, 2011)

OK, Magnate are great. Barley Twist Bit ordered, delivered, and used in no time flat. Now the proud owner of barley twist legs for my project.
The links to Youtube information are fantastic. Learning heaps. Thank you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Graham

Your Welcome now how about a snapshot of yours..

=====



classicsparrow said:


> OK, Magnate are great. Barley Twist Bit ordered, delivered, and used in no time flat. Now the proud owner of barley twist legs for my project.
> The links to Youtube information are fantastic. Learning heaps. Thank you.


----------

